# nw ga coaches



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm from Walker Co., Ga. and also need a coach. Contact Junebughasty here on archerytalk, David has an archery club in Dalton, Ga. and some of his shooters are coaches or he could direct you to someone close by.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Contact George Ryals at The Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA

It's a little drive for you, but more than worth it.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

aread said:


> Contact George Ryals at The Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA
> 
> It's a little drive for you, but more than worth it.


I second this


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

how do i go about gettin in touch with him?do u have his number or anything?


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Archerylearningcenter.com


----------



## newarcher (Jan 29, 2003)

If you are talking about getting coaching from George himself, I second this.

If you are talking about getting coaching from Ginger that teaches the JOAD, I cannot. PM me for information if you would like to know why.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

newarcher said:


> If you are talking about getting coaching from George himself, I second this.
> 
> If you are talking about getting coaching from Ginger that teaches the JOAD, I cannot. PM me for information if you would like to know why.


Then PM me for the real story without embellishments or over-dramatizations. Ginger ROCKS! and gets results. She's the only one who works on my form.


----------

